# Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven



## südhesse (16. März 2009)

wer kann mir helfen


----------



## südhesse (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

hallo ich bin erst seit kurzen hier in den norden gezoge und wohne bei rastede ...
am wochenende war ih das erste mal in wilhelmshaven a helgoangkai aber leider ohne erfolg nicht mal nen biss
als köder hatten wir stinte schrimps und ering gehabt aber tat sich bei ruten und einem zeitraum von 8 std gr nichts 
jetzt meie frage kennt sich da wer aus oder kann mir wer tips geben?


----------



## hans albers (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

..moin..

war zwar noch nicht in der ecke,
aber als köder würde ich dir wattwurm empfehlen.

vielleicht kann dir jemand nen tip geben
wo es einen angelladen in der nähe gibt..

greetz

lars


----------



## yallamann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

war bis jetzt 3 x am Helgolandkai und mir gings wie Dir - NIX.

Aber wieso 8 Stunden? Mir wurde erzählt 3 Stunden vor bis 1-2 Stunden nach Hochwasser. Genaue Daten gibts hier http://www.bsh.de/cgi-bin/gezeiten/was_tab.pl?ort=DE__770P&zone=Gesetzliche+Zeit+%B9&niveau=KN

Jeder mit dem ich ins Gespräch kam sagte mir, dass es nur mit frischem Wattwurm läuft.
Bezüglich Wattwurm kaufen s. hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2376642#post2376642

Also, erst graben dann Angeln.


----------



## südhesse (19. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

ja du ka ich bin normalerweise angler am rhein gewesen bis ich umgezogen bin und ansonst immer in norwegen... mit dem brandungsfischen hab ich mich noch nicht so wirklich vetrtraut gemacht... und ich kenne das nur von dänemark her da hatten wir als ab und zu geangelt und das spielte der wasserstand keine rolle... deswegen muss ch mich erstmal in die materie einarbeiten und bin übe jeden rat ,tipp usw foh


----------



## Jacky Fan (19. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

Schreibt der Hesse so wie er spricht?

Wattis sind einfach nicht zu toppen und bei Uwe W. nur auf Vorbestellung in grösseren Mengen kaufbar. Bezahlbar weiss ich nicht.

Bei auflaufenden Wasser beginnen und bis kurz nach Hochwasser ist die beste Fangzeit.

Am besten mal durch die Trööts zappen, da sind viele Hinweise zufinden.


----------



## yallamann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

Ja wie jetzt, Uwe verkauft wieder Wattis?

Vor 3 oder 4 Wochen war seine Auskunft noch eindeutich - Nö, haddich ma aber mein Händler is pleide. Keine Ahnung wie das nu weidergeht. (Oregenolzitat)

sachma Südhesse ham wir nich schonmal am Helgolankai geschnackt?


----------



## Blaubär-WHV (20. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*




*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven* 
hallo ich bin erst seit kurzen hier in den norden gezoge und wohne bei rastede ...
am wochenende war ih das erste mal in wilhelmshaven a helgoangkai aber leider ohne erfolg nicht mal nen biss
als köder hatten wir stinte schrimps und ering gehabt aber tat sich bei ruten und einem zeitraum von 8 std gr nichts 
jetzt meie frage kennt sich da wer aus oder kann mir wer tips geben? 



Als Köder empfehle ich auf jeden Fall Wattwürmer die man am besten selbst gräbt! So lange dauert das auch nicht und vor allem sie kosten nichts... War das letzte mal am 07.03. am Südstrand, hatten 4 Wittlinge und einen Platten. Den letzten guten Dorsch haben wir Mitte Januar gefangen, danach Flaute...


----------



## südhesse (20. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

hallo yallamann
du keine ahnung kann sein war mal samstags mit ner kleinen oben am kai und habe mir das angeschaut und da hatte ich michmit zwei anglern unterhalten aber ob du das warst weis ich nicht^^ wollte evt morgen nochmal hin und wenn mir die zeit langt am ölhafen ein paar watties graben wenn ich das schaffe^^
waren wie gesagt mit sontags dann drausen und hatten 4 oder 5 ruten stehen und es tat sich mal rein gar nichts hatten zwar ein smartcarst dabei der uns einiges an leben im umkreis der mauer zeigte aber was das nun war weis ich nicht...
wobei ich sagen muss hatten auch direkt vor uns einige schweinswale und seehunde und ich denke das war das problem


----------



## Jacky Fan (21. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

Der Uwe bestellt die Wattis halt nur bei Abnahme von grossen Mengen, weil der Tagesbedarf von jedem selbst gegraben wird.
Der Helgoland Kai hat so seine Tücken.
Mal weit draussen, mal dirkt an der Kante oder auch nix.
Seehunde und Schweinswale sieht man dort öfter. Oft sogar in Wurfweite.
Hab , Gott sei Dank, noch keins von den schönen Tieren mit meinen Haken verletzt.
Ich bin auch fest überzeugt, die mögen keine Wattis.


----------



## südhesse (21. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

also war heute mal wieder drausen und habe das mit dem thema ebbe und flut nochmal getestet und bin zu dem ergebniss gekommen das ich bei nierdrigwasser genaus viele bisse hatte wie bei hochwasser auf selbstgegrabene watties^^ 
hatte nu  handgrosse platten aber dafür jede menge bisse diich leider nicht umsetzten konnte da sie sehr vorsichtig gebissen hatten... aber mal ne andere frage fliegen die würmer beim werfen ab oder werden die von den krebsen abgeknabbert? weil nach spätestes 15 min waren die harken immer blank nun bin ich am zweifeln ob sie den meeresgrund überhaupt erreicht haben oder schon beim werfen weg sind


----------



## südhesse (3. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

ich habe vor diese wochenende mal wieder an den kai zu fahren hat vieleicht jemand interesse sich mir anzuschliesen und mir evt sogar nen paar tipps geben?


----------



## Carsten1977 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsfischen in Wilhelmshaven*

Moinsen...

werde heute nach Hooksiel düsen und nach der Watti-Buddelei auch gleich die Montagen ins Wasser halten....mal sehen was geht. evtl. versuche ich es dann morgen nochmal in WHV- Helgolandkai.....kommt auf die übergebliebenen Wattis an..

Vielleicht sieht man sich...

Carsten


----------



## Forellendani2019 (7. August 2019)

Wie läufts denn zur Zeit am Helgolandkai?


----------



## Fischer45 (8. August 2019)

Im Moment viele Urlauber vor Ort. Viele Wattwurmbuddler. Einer hatte in einer halben Stunde genug Wattwürmer gegraben. 
Das Jemand etwas gefangen hat, konnte ich nicht beobachten. Ich gehe mal von aus, das viele Krebse unterwegs sind. Platte und Aal müßten fangbar sein.
Unser Spezialist Hermann Hummrich kann bestimmt mehr über Fänge berichten.


----------



## Maxthecat (24. August 2019)

Moin !
@südhesse : Ja die Krabben fressen schnell die Würmer ab ! Sobald es zum Herbst mit kühleren Temperaturen geht bessert sich das .Du kannst deine Wattwürmer ,Fischfetzen usw. auch etwas umwickel , damit die nicht abfliegen bei Extrem Würfen ,nennt sich " Bait Elastics " und findest bei ebay etc. !


----------



## SiggiSorglos (19. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es auch sehr günstig bei Decathlon

https://www.decathlon.de/p/angelsch...e=1&filter=all&mc=8357268&orderId=de616422015

Was im März sehr gut funktioniert hat ist das Zeug hier zum dippen

https://www.decathlon.de/p/angelfut...e=1&filter=all&mc=5127481&orderId=de616422015.


----------

